# How long does quilling last?



## hdcross

So I didn't see a post on here about this, but then there are 1000's of post about quilling.. so maybe someone can answer or direct me to the correct post. 

How long does it normally take for a hedgehog to go through quilling?


----------



## LizardGirl

Some hedgies only take a week or two, some take months. It all depends on the individual.


----------



## hdcross

THANKS.. Hyde is going on 5 weeks of quilling.. and I was just curious.. I'm ready for it to be over... he is so grumpy


----------



## LizardGirl

Aww, poor guy. He'll be over it soon.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

I know how you feel hdcross.
My little girl seems like as soon as she stops quilling is not but about a week or so and she starts all over again. she's almost 6 months old now so I'm hoping she's almost done :?


----------



## hdcross

I got my little boy just before he was 10 weeks old and he had already started quilling.... That was July 3, so getting close to having him for 8 weeks.. so I would say he is around 4.5 months old.. 
I am a science student and have a sample tube that im collecting his quills in and we are over a 25 mL sample size ( we are thinking about some genetic research on the quills) and every night I get 20-30 more at a minimum... and he is just soo grumpy right now.. I hope its over soon I miss my little cuddle buddy i had when I first got him before the "heavy quilling" started.


----------



## Manaden

Aside from the fact that Miss Prickles has decided she is going to bite me something terrible as a way of expressing her dislike for touch while quilling, she is also running away from me. I have only had her for a week now, so she isn't used to me wholly yet, but she has never actively run away the way she did tonight. It was everything I could do to keep her contained. Is this running away normal? Just trying to get away from the pain of touch?


----------



## gracefulchaos01

Fleece. You need fleece. Or some soft hedgie safe material. The purpose right now is two fold. 1 to put the fleece between her teeth and your flesh. 2 if you hold her gently in the fleece and settle down and do not touch her back the two of you may be able to actually begin your bonding time. Remember that if you put her right back in her cage when she bites she will learn biting will get her what she wants.


----------



## Manaden

Thank-you so much for the advice! I have bought copious amounts of fleece, so I will cut a blanket out for her. The breeder had her in hibernation and apparently the fact she has been brought out of it is now producing some other fantastic behavioural patterns - like scent marking etc. Not to worry, I won't be putting her back into hibernation now that I have her!! Her nails will need to be cut soon (another first for me). Should I wait until she is finished quilling before attempting that? I don't want to hurt my baby any more than she already is.


----------



## lilythehedgie

Try trimming her nails one foot a night. Wrap her up in some fleece so she can't squirm away from you. If you are holding her and manage to get a few nails or a whole foot trimmed, that's great! Wait until the next day to do more if she seems distressed while you're trimming them. That way she can adjust a little more to nail trimming, and will be more relaxed as she experiences more of it. The first time around patience is key. After a few times you'll be able to trim them all in one go. Just be careful not to cut the quick (the little pink area under the nail), and she won't be hurt.


----------



## lilythehedgie

Also, this thread is from 2009, so next time start a new one to avoid dragging up old threads.


----------



## KristaNicole

I am so very thankful for this forum. I enjoy reading and learning more and more from those of you who are experienced. I just got out baby hedgie a few days ago. She too, is quilling. She hasn't bit me, but is running away from me when I come to pick her up and bond with her. I've decided, after reading so much about quilling that, I still want to bond with her during this time. But, not touch her so much so I don't cause her more pain. I am leaving her in her sleeping bag and putting her on my lap to relax for a little while each night. Hopefully, quilling will be over soon. Thank you to everyone who posts info on here.


----------



## Katierose787

Hello! My hedgehog is 5 months old and he'll be 6 months on the 24th of November. I was just wondering how long quilling May last as I've just picked him up and quite a few quills fell out. I've inspected pickles and the quills that fell and I'm almost certain he doesn't have mites. Thanks guys!


----------



## NSO209

*Re: Quilling*

How depressing, I've had my hedgie for one week, I was following all advice from experienced owners and bonding was going great. She has been a very happy girl and then bam I woke up yesterday moring and she is hissing, running from me, and trying to bite when I hold her. I told the breeder and she told me that if I get bit, to try not to acknowledge it to reinforce the behavior and to continue holding her. I don't see many other people experiencing biting but I'm scared of her teeth!


----------



## nikki

Please check the date on a thread before posting, this one is from 2014.


----------

